# Bream Lure - Kokoda Sprog any good?



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I had a few minutes to kill while waiting for someone today so did what all fisherman do...bought a lure I didn't need.

I bought one of the smallest lures I've ever bought thinking it might be suitable for bream. It's a Kokoda Sprog shallow runner and am hoping it can score me a few bream, what do you think?

The store had pretty much nothing else so that might be pointing to a poor choice but I'll give it a go regardless.


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Never used one but have seen them in the shop and they do look similar to an SX40. Throw it on and see how you go!


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

It does look exactly like an ecogear sx40, if it swims as good as the sx40 you are on a winner. 
Good luck keeping it out of an angry jacks mouth!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

for $4.10 I thought I'd enjoy it more than a coffee.


----------



## Mickpaps (Feb 28, 2011)

The sprogs have been around for a long time and are intended to replicate the iconic (in the Bream circuit) Ecogear SX40.

Now obviously there are quite a few differences amongst them.

The Sprogs have a rather poor finish and the paint comes away quite quickly not to mention the limited colour range. 
The hooks and split rings are also low quality.
Unlike and Sx40 which slow floats, the sprog sinks ass first (the least favourable dissent for any lure IMO).
It also has a tendency to spiral during anything quicky then a super slow retrieve and they usually need some tweaking out of the box.

With all of this being said they still catch fish.
Many anglers see them as good snag fodder when using a $20 lure would be suicidal.

I've had a bit of success on them using a very short slow retrieve - jerk action.
I think it's worth havign a few in the box but mine are rarely used.

Cheers,
Michael.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

So, being a little bit unconventional, I've chosen well ;-)


----------



## Mickpaps (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah not a bad buy for the money.

I'm sure there will come a time when you will tie it on, if not who cares it was cheap!

Best colour in my experience is the black. gold, orange number.. 8)


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

To be honest the lure is for my 5yo son who loves casting. At least with a hb he won't snag it on the bottom when he stops winding wo scratch his nose. Should also be good for him to troll while in the back of the outback.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

If it sinks ass first, either change the back treble down a size, or the front treble up a size. Should help a little


----------



## Mickpaps (Feb 28, 2011)

FishinDan said:


> If it sinks ass first, either change the back treble down a size, or the front treble up a size. Should help a little


Normally you'd be right.. but that definitely has zero effect on it.

The lure is just heavily weighted to the rear and you cant change the balance of it unless u added a heap of tungsten putty to the front but that would cause the lure to sink like a vibe!

Even with a size 12 owner on the front and no treble on the back it still plummets ass first..


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Mickpaps said:


> The lure is just heavily weighted to the rear and you cant change the balance of it unless u added a heap of tungsten putty to the front but that would cause the lure to sink like a vibe!


Mick, you've given me an idea


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Bugger. I thought I might have been useful for once :lol:

Although a HB acting like a vibe could be interesting Mick!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I bought 2 sprogs a few years ago. Both spiral badly on the retrieve. Closer inspection reveals a pronounced banana bend to each one (when looked at from above). Crap production, crap rings, crap hooks, and they are a blatant rip off of another lure. Can you tell I'm not a fan? :twisted:


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

The Kokoda Wee-*** on the other hand is awesome.


----------



## Mickpaps (Feb 28, 2011)

pescado said:


> Mick, you've given me an idea


Haha I'm glad i was able to inspire you  :lol:



FishinDan said:


> Bugger. I thought I might have been useful for once :lol:
> 
> Although a HB acting like a vibe could be interesting Mick!


Yeah that normally would help but the margins are too great.. im a sucker for spending all day changing split ring and trebles sizes and then check bouyancy til i get then doing just what I'd like!

Only issue i think you'd have with that is that a HB wont vibe at all lol.. the faster a HB sinks the worse it is IMO (for bream anyway).


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

I own a couple of them. Bought them purely as a cheap alternative to the SX40. I can't seem to get a hit on them. For the last couple of years I've acquired a lot of the cheap knock-off equipment and I must say since I've started splashing the cash for the real deal I probably won't go back to knock-off gear again. In saying that Its handy have some of the cheap stuff around when there is a high probably of getting snagged.


----------

